# New Bolt showing HDMI connection not permitted



## jamesarm97 (Jul 18, 2002)

Sometimes (happened about three times so far) the tv will show a message from the tivo "HDMI connection not permitted. TV not supporting HDCP and you will need to switch to using a different cable". I tried unplugging the cable and plugging it back in and also switching channels on the tivo. I think the fix was to turn off the tv then turn it back on. I don't know what triggers it but this is a new 70" LG TV and new Bolt I just hooked up for an older couple and they will not be able to deal with this stuff. Anyone know of any bugs, fixes or solutions?


----------



## measel (Dec 17, 2015)

It's not the cable if it works sometimes. They have an issue they can't seem to figure out. The fix is to have the bolt go into standby, turn off the TV, maybe 30 sec or so, then turn the TV on first, wait for it to say "no signal" and then turn on the bolt.
My wife is going to shoot it if they dont' fix it and we sure won't renew.
DID YOU HEAR ME THIS TIME TIVO.


----------



## JLGOMEZ (Dec 24, 2016)

jamesarm97 said:


> Sometimes (happened about three times so far) the tv will show a message from the tivo "HDMI connection not permitted. TV not supporting HDCP and you will need to switch to using a different cable". I tried unplugging the cable and plugging it back in and also switching channels on the tivo. I think the fix was to turn off the tv then turn it back on. I don't know what triggers it but this is a new 70" LG TV and new Bolt I just hooked up for an older couple and they will not be able to deal with this stuff. Anyone know of any bugs, fixes or solutions?


James I came across the same issue as you and have seemed to found the problem.. In the settings of your LG TV under general disable quickstart this has fixed my problem and should yours.. Let me know if it does..


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

It's also possible that if you just change the order that you turn things on it might fix it.

I just read an article that indicated that 'best practice' is to turn things on in 'reverse' order. I'd suppose that means TiVo first, then A/V Receiver, then TV...

Some devices need longer to turn on before the HDMI 'handshake' can take place properly.

-KP


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

kpeters59 said:


> It's also possible that if you just change the order that you turn things on it might fix it.
> 
> I just read an article that indicated that 'best practice' is to turn things on in 'reverse' order. I'd suppose that means TiVo first, then A/V Receiver, then TV...
> 
> Some devices need longer to turn on before the HDMI 'handshake' can take place properly.


Have a pointer to the article?

*Side note*, don't want to go too far OT: I'm using a very old (2008 era, IIRC) Samsung HL61A750 (DLP RPTV w/3 LEDs and no color wheel) w/a very old Yamaha RX-V1800 receiver and it seems like to avoid a falling back to 720p problem (usually accompanied by green flashes no the TV upon powerup), turning on my receiver first and waiting for it to click before turning on my TV works best.

If I don't do that, sometimes my TV will fallback to 720p and have a bunch of green flashes for awhile. I end up having to monkey w/the the Bolt+ settings to disable 720p and re-enable 1080i. I recall there are a bunch of 1080i and 1080p choices, and sometimes having multiples ones of those enabled causes problems.

I have power saving on TiVo Bolt+ completely off. I want the unit running 24/7 so it's always buffering some channels, like Series 1 thru 3 always did.

When I used TiVo HD, I was resigned to it ALWAYS falling back to 720p over HDMI. The workaround at TivoHD FAQ: Overview, Using TiVo, Tips, and Issues under "15. Certain Yamaha receivers reset the TiVo output setting" didn't help at all. So, usually I usually watched TiVo HD via component, to avoid this. This is obviously not a choice w/the Bolt or Bolt+.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

kpeters59 said:


> I just read an article that indicated that 'best practice' is to turn things on in 'reverse' order. I'd suppose that means TiVo first, then A/V Receiver, then TV...
> 
> Some devices need longer to turn on before the HDMI 'handshake' can take place properly.
> 
> -KP


I can't find what I was reading.

I remember that it was on AVSForum.
I was researching a dead Oppo BDP-93 and that happened to be mentioned on the page.

I found several other similar articles and one of them actually listed my supposition the OTHER way around. TV On, pause, AVR On, pause, Source On.

-KP


----------



## danm628 (May 14, 2002)

Actually it could be the HDMI cable. A few years ago I setup my HDTV, receiver and TiVo I used HDMI cables from the local store. I was always getting video drop outs and occasionally getting HDMI handshake errors.

I finally replaced all of the HDMI cables with Amazon Basics 4K HDMI cables. No problems since then. I knew better than buying the cheap cables at the local store but convenience won out over doing it right.

HDMI is a fairly high speed signal for a digital cable. If the cable doesn't quite meet the specifications it will work sometimes and then fail randomly. A bad cable can also pick up noise (crosstalk) from other cables that are near it.


----------

